# monitor problem I-Inc CY199



## stp081 (May 12, 2010)

I have a monitor error, blue power light for 3 or 4 seconds, then it flashes in a pattern like morse code between blue and orange, then it repeats. I can't display the menu and I can't turn the monitor off. As soon as I plug the thing in, it starts doing this even with no other cables connected. Apparently, this is a real problem with these monitors. Anybody get it fixed, or just trash?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

You need to reset the monitor. There are 2 ways of doing this, depending on whether the monitor's serial number starts with an A or B.

See here for full instructions: *http://marsbox.com/blog/howtos/planar-pl-lcd-monitor-fix*


> If the serial number begins with an A:
> 
> Depending on the revision of the monitor, one of the following 3 methods should reset it to a normal state. This reset generally requires both hands and possibily another person.
> 
> ...


----------



## ruffwood (Jul 3, 2012)

None of these methods worked. Any other suggestions?


----------

